# December Reptile Shows in MD and VA



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I have two shows coming up this month.

Northern Virginia Reptile show in Manassas VA on 08 Dec 18
Northern Virginia Reptile Expo


And the All Maryland Reptile Show in Havarde Grace MD 15 Dec 18
All Maryland Reptile Show


I will have lots of frogs, insects and plants available. 
Frogs include:
tinctorius – Koetari, Azureus, Black Saul Yellowback, Monts Attachi Yellowback, Oyapok
aurautus- Bronze and Green, Costa Rican, Reticulated, Golden
luecamelas- standard, blue footed
Green Legged Bicolor
Varadero
Galactonotus – Red, Yellow
Mantella aurantiaca – Captive bred sub adult to adult
teribillis – Mint, Orange, Yellow

I will also have captive bred Lygodactylus conrauii 

Wanted: Male Matecho, Male Lawa
Hope to see you there.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Great show yesterday. Good friends, great times!

Next show in one week. Hope to see lots of folks in Havarde Grace on Saturday!


----------

